# Shower room etiquette



## jimboalee (2 Sep 2009)

Going on from the 'Bikestand' thread, how would you deal with this?

I arrived at work and went into the shower room as usual.
I like to arrive early because there is only one cubicle. Mind you, its a big cubicle - 6 ft square with two shower heads.

A newbie commuter walks in. He strips off and the next thing I know, he's turned on the other shower head and got in under it.

Ordinarily, the regulars respect each other's privacy and wait. The one of us using the shower hurries up to avoid unnecessary delay.

How would you react?


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Nothing wrong with that as there's plenty of space - worse if you're swimming at the local pool - though mind you a lot of people have hang ups about communal showers so can understand the flipside.

Shower at work - that would be a luxury for me!


----------



## BentMikey (2 Sep 2009)

Two showers, I'd carry on showering. No different to many locker rooms. But then I'm Dutch, so I wouldn't be particularly bothered anyway.


----------



## Will1985 (2 Sep 2009)

Man up and continue....no different to showers after team sports.


----------



## Blackandblue (2 Sep 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha!

I'd probably just get on with it (washing myself that is). And make sure I didn't drop the soap (obvious gag but irresistible).

I'm pretty comfortable in the nuddie around other people - male or female (although the occasion to be nude around females rarely presents itself).

My shower room bug bear is people that trapse out of the shower and walk out into the changing area dripping water all the way. This is unacceptable for 2 reasons: 1. it's a safety hazard; immediately outside the shower cubicle the floor has a non-slip surface. Beyond that, it is smooth and very slippery when wet; and 2. it makes it difficult to put trousers and socks on without getting them wet.

Grrrrr.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Two showers, I'd carry on showering. No different to many locker rooms. *But then I'm D*utch, so I wouldn't be particularly bothered anyway.



Blimey! That's a first! I never saw/heard of my Dutch mates showering in the 8 months I spent with them on a kibbutz in Israel! 

Unless you've got a massive/minute penis, then showering alone under your own shower shouldn't be a problem. 

Just don't look down!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2009)

Give him some of your hill and gear formulae that'll scare him off!!

and yup lucky to have a shower - something we'll never have here, no room!


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey! That's a first! I never saw/heard of my Dutch mates showering in the 8 months I spent with them on a kibbutz in Israel!
> 
> Unless you've got a massive/minute penis, then showering alone under your own shower shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Just don't look down!




Bit stuck on this one..
these are not strangers from a gym or even mates from the fottie/rigger pitch...these are people that you work with and may be responsible for (or after)...not sure I would consider sharing a 6ft box with a work collegue fully clothed, let alone starkers and slippery.

I think my blighty inhabitions might have kicked in and forced me to go make a cup of tea.

oh ......and I have a tiny penis as well


----------



## garrilla (2 Sep 2009)

As its got two shower heads, I'd expect somebody to come and use the spare at somepoint, even if the general convention is one-at-a-time.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Sep 2009)

It's a good thing your username isn't Purple Jonny!


----------



## skwerl (2 Sep 2009)

if there are two shower heads isn't the expectation that it's to be used by two people at the same time. Or were they were going for the "one massive drenching" approach?


----------



## 4F (2 Sep 2009)

2 showers = 2 people. Mind you don't drop the soap


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> 2 showers = 2 people. Mind you *don't drop the soap*



Or your guts!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2009)

....and no peeing in the showers


----------



## Arch (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Shower at work - that would be a luxury for me!



We have one, the whole shower room/disabled toilet is bigger than my bathroom at home!

I never use it though. I ride at a pace that doesn't leave me feeling I need it. 

As for the new guy, I guess looking at him, getting out a magnifying glass, looking again, and laughing would get rid of him. Might destroy him for life though.


----------



## skwerl (2 Sep 2009)

just say "ooh, nice cock". He probably will avoid you after that. Or, he might hide and wait for you to turn up every day and "happen to be there" at the same time. It's a 50:50 gamble


----------



## Brains (2 Sep 2009)

If you are female, and you said 'he was a 'he' then joint showers may be an issue if one of you is British (or American) and did not go to public school or play any team sports. 

Otherwise 2 showers = 2 people


----------



## garrilla (2 Sep 2009)

skwerl said:


> just say "ooh, nice cock". He probably will avoid you after that. Or, he might hide and wait for you to turn up every day and "happen to be there" at the same time. It's a 50:50 gamble



So either he tells all your collegues that you propositioned him the showers and you look a bit weird or you spend the rest of you working life avoiding the shower room and looking a bit weird?


----------



## Blackandblue (2 Sep 2009)

skwerl said:


> just say "ooh, nice cock". He probably will avoid you after that. Or, he might hide and wait for you to turn up every day and "happen to be there" at the same time. It's a 50:50 gamble


----------



## jmaccyd (2 Sep 2009)

Brains said:


> If you are female, and you said 'he was a 'he' then joint showers may be an issue if one of you is British (or American) and did not go to public school or play any team sports.
> 
> Otherwise 2 showers = 2 people



I have always played team sports so group showering is normal, and actually back in the day, was required at my old comp school after sport- so not just a posh boy school thing. I have never thought twice about it really


----------



## Jonathan M (2 Sep 2009)

skwerl said:


> just say "ooh, nice cock". He probably will avoid you after that. Or, he might hide and wait for you to turn up every day and "happen to be there" at the same time. It's a 50:50 gamble



Or your manager will call you in and give you your P45 - and you'll be splashed all over the papers for being sacked for sexual harrassment.


I think the key point here is that the new guy was just that - a new guy. One of you older blokes needs to take him in hand and explain the shower ettiquette - just not while you are both in the shower together.


----------



## Downward (2 Sep 2009)

I'd turn the other cheek so to speak !


----------



## Blackandblue (2 Sep 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Or your manager will call you in and give you your P45 - and you'll be splashed all over the papers for being sacked for sexual harrassment.
> 
> 
> I think the key point here is that the new guy was just that - a new guy. *One of you older blokes needs to take him in hand *and explain the shower ettiquette - just not while you are both in the shower together.



Wouldn't that also land you in hot water???


----------



## Will1985 (2 Sep 2009)

Brains said:


> If you are female, and you said 'he was a 'he' then joint showers may be an issue if one of you is British (or American) and did not go to public school or play any team sports.


Oh the memories! All the way back to prep school aged 7-11 where we were supervised by female teachers after sport  It got a bit messy at university - anything could happen, especially after BUSA matches!

Why is it that Brits and Americans are some of the most inhibited people?


----------



## Jonathan M (2 Sep 2009)

Blackandblue said:


> Wouldn't that also land you in hot water???



I have no idea what you mean!


----------



## Garz (2 Sep 2009)

If your not fond of the work colleague, aim - fire for his toes then mention you have a weak bladder problem...

He shouldnt jump in so quick from then on!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (2 Sep 2009)

Providing your own manly physique is advantageous, then an "Is it cold out there?" sort of query might have him rushing for his towel


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Sep 2009)

Simple etiquette is not to look at his cock.


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Sep 2009)

Rolled up damp towel whacked on his @rse, might make him think twice about invading?


----------



## Lizban (3 Sep 2009)

Just wee up their leg, with the warm water they won't notice. Or as he is leaving a little squirt of 'foam burst' shower gel on their head. The stuff seems to multiply all mildly amusing when they towel dry their hair.


----------



## Jonathan M (3 Sep 2009)

I've just had visions of the Little Britain USA small cocked steroid pumped latent homosexual gym guys when I have re-read this thread!

http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2008/07/LittleBritainWENN_450x550.jpg


----------



## Camgreen (3 Sep 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> I've just had visions of the Little Britain USA small cocked steroid pumped latent homosexual gym guys when I have re-read this thread!
> 
> http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2008/07/LittleBritainWENN_450x550.jpg



Easy on those visions Jonathan


----------



## jay clock (3 Sep 2009)

if it has two showerheads it is designed for two people. Get in there!


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2009)

jay clock said:


> if it has two showerheads it is designed for two people. *Get in there*!



I think that's what he's trying to avoid!


----------



## peanut (3 Sep 2009)

I think you are all missing the point here .(although Jimbo might not ) 

This is a work situation . Not a leisure centre or swim pool. if someone tried to join me in a 6'0" shower at work i'd tell them to feck off. One look from me and I doubt anyone would be fool enough to try get in a cubicle with me

You could be leaving yourself wide open to all sorts of ridicule and innuendo from work collegues that could make every working day a living nightmare


----------



## Garz (3 Sep 2009)

Surely peanut with your massive dong there's nothing to worry about though?


----------



## Lizban (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> I think you are all missing the point here .(although Jimbo might not )
> 
> This is a work situation . Not a leisure centre or swim pool. if someone tried to join me in a 6'0" shower at work i'd tell them to feck off. One look from me and I doubt anyone would be fool enough to try get in a cubicle with me
> 
> You could be leaving yourself wide open to all sorts of ridicule and innuendo from work collegues that could make every working day a living nightmare



Don't think people are missing the point, they simply have a different opinion to you.


----------



## stevie_b (4 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> A newbie commuter walks in. She strips off and the next thing I know, she's turned on the other shower head and got in under it.
> 
> Ordinarily, the regulars respect each other's privacy and wait. The one of us using the shower hurries up to avoid unnecessary delay.
> 
> How would you react?



Join in, it'd be rude not to.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

be glad you've GOT a shower room...


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> I think you are all missing the point here .(



Yes the point is that it has 2 shower heads and therefore designed for 2 people.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> ...
> One look from *at* me and I doubt anyone would be fool enough to try get in a cubicle with me



sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> You could be leaving yourself wide open to all sorts of ridicule and innuendo from work collegues that could make every working day a living nightmare



Well you do that when you sign the job offer don't you...


----------



## trustysteed (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> You could be leaving yourself *wide open*



probably best not to, eh?


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

Lizban said:


> Don't think people are missing the point, they simply have a different opinion to you.



well everyone is entitled to their opinion even if they are wrong as in your case  unless you can speak for everybody else without asking them
I take it from your name that you are a female ? so i hardly think your advice would be very pertinant unless that is you are speaking from a gay perspective perchance ?


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> Well you do that when you sign the job offer don't you...


----------



## Will1985 (4 Sep 2009)

peanut - it's cultural...Brits are uptight and embarrassed about nudity (and showering it seems). Some of us here just don't fit that stereotype


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> Yes the point is that it has 2 shower heads and therefore designed for 2 people.



Do you always just accept things without question ?

i would question the decision to having 2x shower heads in a small cubicle. Its not a shower room is it !
Many people prefer to shower privately in a cubicle.Their wish for privacy should be respected. 

The showering provision in a public building has to conform to some very restrictive controls guidlines and bylaws these days, including Legionella risk assessments etc etc. 
It may be the showering arrangements at Jimbo's works do not conform to current guidelines and need reviewing


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> I take it from your name that you are a female ? so i hardly think your advice would be very pertinant unless that is you are speaking from a gay perspective perchance ?



Eh? Why are women unqualified to have an opinion on shower etiquette? Personally, I wouldn't want a random colleague in the shower cubicle with me in the morning, but that's more to do with being grumpy in the morning than anything else. Can't see anything wrong with it otherwise.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> Eh? Why are women unqualified to have an opinion on shower etiquette? Personally, I wouldn't want a random colleague in the shower cubicle with me in the morning, but that's more to do with being grumpy in the morning than anything else. Can't see anything wrong with it otherwise.



becuase it's a BLOKES shower room!


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> peanut - it's cultural...Brits are uptight and embarrassed about nudity (and showering it seems). Some of us here just don't fit that stereotype



I totally accept that Will but that doesn't mean that because you and some others prefer to shower with others that everybody must therefore also share a shower.

I could counter by saying that you fit the modern sterotype of people that enjoy public nudity and choose to shower with others .

Its not about stereotypes its about personal choice and the freedom to exercise that choice and not be forced to suffer your choice or anybody elses

I respect your choice to shower with others you should respect others preferences in the same vein


----------



## Lizban (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> well everyone is entitled to their opinion even if they are wrong as in your case  unless you can speak for everybody else without asking them
> I take it from your name that you are a female ? so i hardly think your advice would be very pertinant unless that is you are speaking from a gay perspective perchance ?




Wrong on a few fronts Peanut, male married 6ft4 rugby player, don't claim to speak for everyone (unlike some posters 'you are all missing the point') 

One of my fav bits of CC is that very few people seem to be able to grasp the concept of other peoples’ views having validity - my way or the high way seems to be the vogue.


Keep up the good work always enjoy your posts.


----------



## addictfreak (4 Sep 2009)

Never had a problem with sharing the showers, just been something I have got used too over my many years. Starting off in school the showers were communal, then onto the army and fire service. Even when im in bunkhouse accommadation in the lakes I dont have a problem with it.

But as some say each to there own. I think its high time we had mixed showers anyway


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> I totally accept that Will but that doesn't mean that because you and some others prefer to shower with others that everybody must therefore also share a shower.
> 
> I could counter by saying that you fit the modern sterotype of people that enjoy public nudity and choose to shower with others .
> 
> ...



I personally don't see why it's incumbent upon anybody to assume that even though there's two showers, the other person doesn't want to share the cubicle. I'M quite happy to share, if YOU'RE not, then it's YOU that should wait.
I don't see why *_I_* should wait because YOU are prudish - and moreoever, how I should KNOW that you're prudish?
If this is an issue of personal space, and 6 foot isn't big enough, then what is the unwritten minimum space that one should adhere to?


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> becuase it's a BLOKES shower room!



 I presume no one was suggesting that the person barging in on the men's shower in question was a woman, so the etiquette is presumably similar in any single-sex showers. Apart from the silly homophobic gags about not bending for the soap, which deserve to be ignored anyway .


----------



## addictfreak (4 Sep 2009)

Just dont drop the soap


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

Lizban said:


> One of my fav bits of CC is that very few people seem to be able to grasp the concept of other peoples’ views having validity - my way or the high way seems to be the vogue.



suggest you read what is written and not what you think is being said.
My stated view is that everyone should have the right to their view and to their preference. 
Just because you have to shower with others doesn't mean everbodys should have to if they choose not to.
This is my stated view

_I totally accept that Will but that doesn't mean that because you and some others prefer to shower with others that everybody must therefore also share a shower.

I could counter by saying that you fit the modern sterotype of people that enjoy public nudity and choose to shower with others .

Its not about stereotypes its about personal choice and the freedom to exercise that choice and not be forced to suffer your choice or anybody elses

I respect your choice to shower with others you should respect others preferences in the same vein
_


----------



## BentMikey (4 Sep 2009)

If you don't want to shower with another person in that two person shower, then don't shower. Simples.


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> I personally don't see why it's incumbent upon anybody to assume that even though there's two showers, the other person doesn't want to share the cubicle. I'M quite happy to share, if YOU'RE not, then it's YOU that should wait.
> I don't see why *_I_* should wait because YOU are prudish - and moreoever, how I should KNOW that you're prudish?
> If this is an issue of personal space, and 6 foot isn't big enough, then what is the unwritten minimum space that one should adhere to?



what are you going on about Bonj ? your post isn't even written in English.
I'm not prudish never have been you can't be if you've been a national athlete or been to public school but some people are fact ,thats their choice .

if you wish to know the guidelines for showers you should look up the relevant guidelines .

The point that you are missing is that Jimbo was already in the shower . it was the other person joining him without question or warning that I understand Jimbo was questioning. ie their lack of sensitivity . Something you should know all about


----------



## Lizban (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> suggest you read what is written and not what you think is being said.
> My stated view is that everyone should have the right to their view and to their preference.
> Just because you have to shower with others doesn't mean everbodys should have to if they choose not to.
> This is my stated view
> ...



Quite simply I'm not going to enter a slanging match on an internet forum. As I said keep up the good work always enjoy your posts


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> If you don't want to shower with another person in that two person shower, then don't shower. Simples.



thats it really isn't it.

If Jimbo has used the shower before he must be aware of the fact that it has 2x shower heads and is intended for communal use. If you decide to use that shower then you have to accept that there is a likelihood of someone joining you in the shower.

if you are not happy about that then you need to bring the subject up with your dept head or HR etc.


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

Lizban said:


> As I said keep up the good work always enjoy your posts



too kind too kind  ......

I'm sure your posts are enjoyable too


----------



## Rhys_Po (4 Sep 2009)

Personally don't see what the fuss is about, but you could try just humming along to "It's raining men" or something. Statistically, it should have the desired effect and there's only a 1 in 5 chance of getting bummed.


----------



## trustysteed (4 Sep 2009)

just have a quiet word with the other guy and let him know you'd prefer the privacy of showering on your own.

he should then leave you alone and will probably think twice about walking in when anyone else is in there..

it's likely he'll just apologise and go 'whoops, sorry, no offence!' and it'll be job done.


----------



## addictfreak (4 Sep 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> Personally don't see what the fuss is about, but you could try just humming along to "It's raining men" or something. Statistically, it should have the desired effect and there's only a 1 in 5 chance of getting bummed.




Are you wishing the odds were shorter?


----------



## peanut (4 Sep 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Are you wishing the odds were shorter?



light touch paper ... stand well back ...


----------



## campbellab (4 Sep 2009)

I don't think it's a matter of prudishness it's more a matter of self confidence.

After the initial feeling of uncomfort you'll realise that no-one actually really cares or is judging your body. You'll probably turn out to be a slightly more confident individual and when forced to share showers in the future for some reason or another you'll be happy as larry.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> I presume no one was suggesting that the person barging in on the men's shower in question was a woman, so* the etiquette is presumably similar in any single-sex showers*. Apart from the silly homophobic gags about not bending for the soap, which deserve to be ignored anyway .



Exactly


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> what are you going on about Bonj ? your post isn't even written in English.


What, and the following IS? :


> I'm not prudish never have been you can't be if you've been a national athlete or been to public school but some people are fact ,thats their choice .


??  



> The point that you are missing is that Jimbo was already in the shower . it was the other person joining him without question or warning that I understand Jimbo was questioning. ie their lack of sensitivity . Something you should know all about



Well then my point boils down to the point which i think has just been made, that his use of the communal showers constitutes his acceptance of them.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Lizban said:


> male married 6ft4 rugby player



What! You´re a male and married to a 6ft4 rugby player? 

Yeah, I remember those old rugby days when 15 blokes crammed into a bath made for two, and in tepid, muddy and bloody water!


----------



## Blackandblue (4 Sep 2009)

campbellab said:


> I don't think it's a matter of prudishness it's more a matter of self confidence.
> 
> After the initial feeling of uncomfort you'll realise that no-one actually really cares or is judging your body. You'll probably turn out to be a slightly more confident individual and when forced to share showers in the future for some reason or another you'll be happy as larry.



Right on.


----------



## XmisterIS (4 Sep 2009)

In reply to the original post, I might say something like, "Oooo! Hello! Now you _*are*_ a big boy aren't you! Be a darling and pass the soap".

I wonder if they wouldn't know what to say/do/where to look as they turned a dark shade of beetroot 

This plan could, however, backfire if they do indeed turn out to be an actual homosexual.


----------



## Ben M (4 Sep 2009)

What sort of a badly-endowed homo-gay feels uncomfortable when using a public shower? Do you feel uncomfortable when in a public changing room as well?


----------



## XmisterIS (4 Sep 2009)

I don't follow ... It's not me feeling uncomfortable, it's them!

Anyway, it was meant to be a lighthearted joke ...


----------



## Ben M (4 Sep 2009)

XmisterIS said:


> I don't follow ... It's not me feeling uncomfortable, it's them!
> 
> Anyway, it was meant to be a lighthearted joke ...



My post was directed at the OP


----------



## XmisterIS (4 Sep 2009)

Ah! 

*ahem*


----------



## handsome joe (5 Sep 2009)

Where's the soap?


----------



## levad (8 Sep 2009)

handsome joe said:


> Where's the soap?



"Yes it does" ..... sorry got confused,that's about Nuns in the bath!


----------



## Tenorman (8 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> Yes the point is that it has 2 shower heads and therefore designed for 2 people.



I'm really surprised at this response on a forum for commuting cyclists. Just because someone's stuck 2 shower heads in doesn't mean that the cubicle is necessarily big enough for two people to shower comfortably. Just for argument's sake, suppose I said "That painted bit right by the gutter, you know the one that's 6 inches wide and has a bike symbol in it. It's designed as a bike lane and therefore must be suitable for bikes."

<fx> Dives for cover </fx>


----------



## 4F (8 Sep 2009)

Tenorman said:


> I'm really surprised at this response on a forum for commuting cyclists. Just because someone's stuck 2 shower heads in doesn't mean that the cubicle is necessarily big enough for two people to shower comfortably. Just for argument's sake, suppose I said "That painted bit right by the gutter, you know the one that's 6 inches wide and has a bike symbol in it. It's designed as a bike lane and therefore must be suitable for bikes."
> 
> <fx> Dives for cover </fx>



So are you suggesting that a room fitted with 2 showerheads is not suitable for 2 people ?

If the poster in question works for the council then your comparison with regards to cycle lanes is probably correct. However he doesn't so you are wrong 

I would suggest the OP stops being so prudish and just get on with it.


----------



## Tenorman (8 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> So are you suggesting that a room fitted with 2 showerheads is not suitable for 2 people ?
> 
> If the poster in question works for the council then your comparison with regards to cycle lanes is probably correct. However he doesn't so you are wrong
> 
> I would suggest the OP stops being so prudish and just get on with it.



How on earth does the number of showerheads change the size of the room?


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2009)

6ftx6ft is huge even according to the OP - many sports/swimming pool showers have heads positioned even closer than this.

Tenorman...what's a cycle lane? I use that wide thing the cars drive on...sometimes I see a thick line to my left but I don't know why I'd want to ride there


----------



## redjedi (8 Sep 2009)

The OP could turn on both showers, stand inbetween them and aim them both inwards. 

Gives you a double sided shower, and should get the message across that your un-willing to share.

or turn them both on and lay down on the floor. A couple of rubber ducks could also be added.


----------



## 4F (8 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Mind you, its a big cubicle - 6 ft square with two shower heads.



Tenorman, the size is quoted as 6 foot x 6 foot. I would suggest that this is plenty big enough for 2 people unless they were both a couple of porkers


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2009)

That bit took me by surprise the first time I read it, but then 2ftx3ft can never be called big!


----------



## skwerl (8 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> That bit took me by surprise the first time I read it, but then 2ftx3ft can never be called big!



2ftx3ft is 6 square feet, not 6 feet square


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2009)

You don't say.....most of us realise Jimbo meant 6ft x 6ft! The post refers to a previous post by 4F to Tenorman.

Putting 2 people in a 2ft x 3ft space will definitely be an invasion of personal space!


----------



## Rhys_Po (8 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> S
> 
> I would suggest the OP stops being so prudish and just get on with it.




Definitely ... it's been 6 days - he must fecking stink by now.


----------



## skwerl (8 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> You don't say.....most of us realise Jimbo meant 6ft x 6ft! The post refers to a previous post by 4F to Tenorman.
> 
> Putting 2 people in a 2ft x 3ft space will definitely be an invasion of personal space!



eh? Jimbo said it was "6 ft square" from the off (ie 6ft x 6ft). there's no realising to be done. Why did that "surprise" you the first time you read it?


----------



## Plax (8 Sep 2009)

LOL, I guess I'm lucky in that I'm female and our shower is only meant for one person and you can lock the door to the changing room so no one else can get in.

Not ever having to have to have a communal shower etc I don't think I would personally like it, especially at work. I'd either not use the shower, or stick a note on the door saying something along the lines of "shower in use, won't be long" or something. 
If I didn't know anyone I would like to think that I'd probably be a bit more liberal (I'd be fine with it being my sister or mum etc). However I can recall showering in my swimsuit like all the other girls when we went swimming at school!


----------



## Joe24 (8 Sep 2009)

When in Luxembourg, in the showers there, there were 2 showers with clear glass in them, which were open to the rest of the changing room. One shower had a door, and a really powerful shower in.
I went in the closed one every night except the last night. One person was in the closed one for about an hour I waited, and they never came out. My dad had been in, finished and left and the same person was still in. I waited around and they were still in.
I wasnt happy, but i went into the open one.
Went in the courner one, and quickly showered. I wasn't too keen on it. No-where to change in the shower, so had to hang your towel over the door(just right so it didnt get wet) so you didnt have to walk out through the changing room naked. Also meant your clothes were just left there, which i didnt like.

Think it was a woman in the closed one anyway, because apparently there was a queue for the women's closed shower.

My brothers did shower next to each other though, and theres another glass screen between the showers.
Not my thing.
Apparently the type of campsite it was, meant that that was how the showers had to be, so that not much hot water was used.

But then in a site in France you had to pay for the showers(like a site in Belgium, had a key fob you put in and took out, had so much pre loaded and we didnt go over it!), put a chip in, one set temp, which was too cold, in a draft shower.
No toilet seats either! That would be horrible in winter


----------



## heliphil (9 Sep 2009)

I must admit at one pool I swim at people I know have waited til I am partially dressed before speaking to me, but then at the tri club its all treated as normal. Having spent much time in Europe talking to both naked men and women in Sauna's it all seems a bit pointless to me........ we all know what we look like more or less.....


----------



## garrilla (9 Sep 2009)

The OP should post a note on the door of the shower:

"Although Cerberus had three heads he was one beast."

too cryptic maybe?


----------



## 4F (9 Sep 2009)

heliphil said:


> I must admit at one pool I swim at people I know have waited til I am partially dressed before speaking to me, but then at the tri club its all treated as normal. Having spent much time in Europe talking to both naked men and women in Sauna's it all seems a bit pointless to me........ we all know what we look like more or less.....



Exactly, some people need to lighten up and just get on with it rather than worrying about whether others might look at them.


----------

